# Trek 2.3 WSD Review



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

My wife Karen, MissK here on RBR just wrapped up a review of Trek's Womens Specific Design. That review's live and can be found here.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Thanks for the link. I test rode one of those bikes a few months ago. They're good bikes.


----------

